# Outback 250rs Arrived 11-09-08



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We were contacted by Camping World on Friday that our *250RS is in*! 
As I can't drive to pick up, they are making arrangements to deliver it right to our house. 
I am expecting a call on Monday to confirm a delivery date of 11/8...

I believe the unit will already be winterized per the charge 
on the invoice sheet that was faxed to us. We will be storing 
it outside for the winter and would also like to know if there are
any precautions regarding its storage...battery, etc.??

We have not purchased our *brake controller* yet any suggestions??

*Your feedback & suggestions on anything that we may n
eed to know would be greatly appreciated!

*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> We were contacted by Camping World on Friday that our *250RS is in*! As I can't drive to pick up, they are making arrangements to deliver it right to our house. I am expecting a call on Monday to confirm a delivery date of 11/8...
> 
> I believe the unit will already be winterized per the charge on the invoice sheet that was faxed to us. We will be storing it outside for the winter and would also like to know if there are any precautions regarding its storage...battery, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First off congratulations on the arrival of your new unit. Before you get to excited though continue to do your home work. IMHO having the unit winterized before you do a complete PDI (pre-delivery inspection) isn't a great idea. If there are problems you are going to be sitting on them all winter, as you may have read here at times people get a unit with problems. The best time to identify these problems and solve them is before you sign off on the acceptance paperwork. Most dealers want you to sign the paper then get a quick 30 minute tour. That tour isn't an inspection but a brief how to operate the basics. Of the past 4 RVs I've purchased I've done a much more detailed PDI. I have bought from one dealer 3 times now, and when I bring in my 12 page PDI they always laugh, but you know what they also know I am inspecting this thing before I sign any documents. Knock on wood I've never had problems with any units. I personally have used the Tom Boles' Pre-Delivery Checklist - the first time I bought my unit here, I gave them a copy of the list. They accommodated me, gave me the time to inspect it on their lot before we finalized things. The first unit I bought using it was a different story, they argued with me that I was taking to long and tying up one of their bays, they didn't want to fill/drain the tanks or give me enough time to see if the fridge was getting cold. In the end they wanted to sell the unit so they accommodated me.

I would be most inclined to drive to Camping World, do the inspection, let the winterize the unit and then deliver it. If there are problems, then you are in control, not them. So many times new buyers are told by a salesman that "we'll take care of you" and they never hear back from them.

Good luck and enjoy your new Outback no matter what you choose to do.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> First off congratulations on the arrival of your new unit. Before you get to excited though continue to do your home work. IMHO having the unit winterized before you do a complete PDI (pre-delivery inspection) isn't a great idea. If there are problems you are going to be sitting on them all winter, as you may have read here at times people get a unit with problems. The best time to identify these problems and solve them is before you sign off on the acceptance paperwork. Most dealers want you to sign the paper then get a quick 30 minute tour. That tour isn't an inspection but a brief how to operate the basics. Of the past 4 RVs I've purchased I've done a much more detailed PDI. I have bought from one dealer 3 times now, and when I bring in my 12 page PDI they always laugh, but you know what they also know I am inspecting this thing before I sign any documents. Knock on wood I've never had problems with any units. I personally have used the Tom Boles' Pre-Delivery Checklist - the first time I bought my unit here, I gave them a copy of the list. They accommodated me, gave me the time to inspect it on their lot before we finalized things. The first unit I bought using it was a different story, they argued with me that I was taking to long and tying up one of their bays, they didn't want to fill/drain the tanks or give me enough time to see if the fridge was getting cold. In the end they wanted to sell the unit so they accommodated me.
> 
> I would be most inclined to drive to Camping World, do the inspection, let the winterize the unit and then deliver it. If there are problems, then you are in control, not them. So many times new buyers are told by a salesman that "we'll take care of you" and they never hear back from them.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your new Outback no matter what you choose to do.


Thanks - Unfortunately, I won't be able to drive up to NY to do the inspection. I will warn them that I have a checklist, but, when they deliver I have a funny feeling they will try to do a quick walkaround and leave. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!! 

As far as brake controllers go, we have the Tekonsha P3, which I was able to purchase new on ebay for around $100.00. We have been very pleased with it's performance and ease of use. This model is their upgraded version of the Prodigy, which is also a great way to go. You can't go wrong with either one


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> As far as brake controllers go, we have the Tekonsha P3, which I was able to purchase new on ebay for around $100.00. We have been very pleased with it's performance and ease of use. This model is their upgraded version of the Prodigy, which is also a great way to go. You can't go wrong with either one


Thanks Dawn - I will check it out!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations!
The people we bought our trailer from actually video taped their PDI. So, if they had any questions later, they could just go back to the video. Well, they gave us the video when we bought it and it came in really handy. It is a great source for questions we had. 
So, you could video tape a PDI if you have one.
Happy Camping


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone have the Honda eu2000i generator? and if so, what do you think about it?

Is this just a matter of plugging in the RV to the generator or do you need any special connections?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Our first TT had already been winterized when we first met it. We were able to inspect all parts of it EXCEPT the water lines, electrical system and appliances. We simply got our dealer to acknowledge IN WRITING on the invoice that we would be inspecting all systems in the Spring and that THEY would be responsible for immediately correcting any problems we might find. Although I worried about it a bit all winter, we also had no choice....and all was well when we were finally able to dig her out in March.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your 250! Sweet!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
> 
> Our first TT had already been winterized when we first met it. We were able to inspect all parts of it EXCEPT the water lines, electrical system and appliances. We simply got our dealer to acknowledge IN WRITING on the invoice that we would be inspecting all systems in the Spring and that THEY would be responsible for immediately correcting any problems we might find. Although I worried about it a bit all winter, we also had no choice....and all was well when we were finally able to dig her out in March.


I am pretty sure that we are headed that way too..If the TT is winterized then it will stay that way until the spring - but - I like the idea of inspecting in the Spring!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Does anyone have the Honda eu2000i generator? and if so, what do you think about it?
> 
> Is this just a matter of plugging in the RV to the generator or do you need any special connections?


Good generator but is not sized to run the AC and may not run the Microwave. You need a 30 to 20 amp adapter to plug the shore power cable into the 2000.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Does anyone have the Honda eu2000i generator? and if so, what do you think about it?
> 
> Is this just a matter of plugging in the RV to the generator or do you need any special connections?


Good generator but is not sized to run the AC and may not run the Microwave. You need a 30 to 20 amp adapter to plug the shore power cable into the 2000.
[/quote]
We have the Honda 2000 and it will run the microwave and the electric coffee maker...just not both at the same time and definitely not the a/c unless we had two of them synched together.

We chose this model thinking that we could always purchase another one in the future if needed. We usually will try to avoid dry camping if we know it's going to be hot.

So far we're very happy with our decision to go with the 2000. It's small and lightweight and very dependable.

OTOH, If weight is not an issue, for a couple of hundred dollars more, you could have this one from Costco: Cummins 4300w Generator
Great price for what looks to be a very nice setup!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the P3 Brake controller.............I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone here (and other posts) who have provided great info regarding the outback - keep your suggestions comming - countdown to new trailer - 5 days!!









I am presuming that the P3 and prodigy are the same company? I am considering an equalizer hitch - is this something that most adjust themselves or should I have trailer center do it?

Rick


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

P3 - I absolutely love it. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone here (and other posts) who have provided great info regarding the outback - keep your suggestions comming - countdown to new trailer - 5 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The P3 is an updated Prodigy.

As for the WDH, let them do it the first time but ask to be able to watch. Then when you get home read the instruction and check/reset it yourself.


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone here (and other posts) who have provided great info regarding the outback - keep your suggestions comming - countdown to new trailer - 5 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The P3 is an updated Prodigy.

As for the WDH, let them do it the first time but ask to be able to watch. Then when you get home read the instruction and check/reset it yourself.
[/quote]

Both P3 and Prodigy are made by Tekonsha. Prodigy on sale at Prodigy [email protected].

As to the Equalizer Walnut Ridge guys explained how to adjust and is quite simple. You will need to know how do it since loading up the truck bed and the RV will change the weight distribution and is somewhat different from the empty RV.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone here (and other posts) who have provided great info regarding the outback - keep your suggestions comming - countdown to new trailer - 5 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The P3 is an updated Prodigy.

As for the WDH, let them do it the first time but ask to be able to watch. Then when you get home read the instruction and check/reset it yourself.
[/quote]

They are delivering the trailer (I think) directly to our house - so - that won't happen. Until I can get it to a dealer to readjust/install I guess I will just have to do it myself. I can't drive - I have a fractured foot and they were supposed to call today to confirm (arrghh).


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

livetofish said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone here (and other posts) who have provided great info regarding the outback - keep your suggestions comming - countdown to new trailer - 5 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The P3 is an updated Prodigy.

As for the WDH, let them do it the first time but ask to be able to watch. Then when you get home read the instruction and check/reset it yourself.
[/quote]

Both P3 and Prodigy are made by Tekonsha. Prodigy on sale at Prodigy [email protected].

As to the Equalizer Walnut Ridge guys explained how to adjust and is quite simple. You will need to know how do it since loading up the truck bed and the RV will change the weight distribution and is somewhat different from the empty RV.
[/quote]

Is this the same model as your link for the P3 listed at $134.00? => Clicky Here - also - I guess you have to buy your harness, and mounting items additonal?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 250







Happy days of camping are ahead of you all!

-CC


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Today, the proud parents - Rick & Donna took delivery, of a brand new Outback 250RS in Holtwood, PA. The addition to the family weighed in at 5765# and measureing in a t 27'9"









Over excited with the new news, Rick (while on crutches - if you look close enough) attempted to take pictures of the new addition, and dropped and broke the camera. So, luckily, my son had his camera and took a few.










Backing in - thats Travis from Camping World - arrive at around 10:30, we did the PDI, and it took about 2.5hrs...










Compare and contrast - our coleman pop-up forefront - Rick with broken foot watching near garage

The delivery went smooth and did not see any noticible defects. We tested everything and it worked fine. I am sure we will find some more on our first trip. Travis (Camping World) was VERY helpful and answered all my questions.

A BIG THANK YOU to all - your posts, comments, etc - had helped me GREATLY know what to look for during the PDI -

Rick and Donna


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Today, the proud parents - Rick & Donna took delivery, of a brand new Outback 250RS in Holtwood, PA. The addition to the family weighed in at 5765# and measureing in a t 27'9"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great !!! Congrats.....

You got delivery and all!!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition and speedy healing for your foot. We have the Prodigy brake controller and Equalizer hitch. Very happy with both.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Rick & Donna- Congratulations on the move to an OB!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pics! Thank you for posting them. It sure looks great next to your pop-up









-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just saw this thread!

Congrats! Your new addition is adorable









Nice big driveway too...sheesh, you could park a couple of Outbacks there









Enjoy!!


----------

